# Pro-Vivs



## Elly66

Just wondering if anyone has purchased one of their vivs? I'm currently looking at a new viv for my Royal Python and am weighing up the pros and cons of self build versus pre made. If I buy pre made, I'm looking at 5ft wide, 3ft high and 2ft deep. 

I did also look at Southdown aquatics, but I'm outside their delivery zone. However, if anyone has used them, I'd love some reviews as to whether they're a good buy as maybe able to sort around delivery. 

TIA


----------



## ian14

I've not used them, but generally most wooden vivs are the same. They are very easy to put together when bought flat packed.
From their website, though, the largest they do is 4 feet.


----------



## NickN

Currently got an order in for a Pro-Viv 4x2x2, seemed they got decent reviews, downside currently seems to be the lead time from order to dispatch.
They do appear to offer 5, 6, 7 and 8 foot vivariums as well.


----------



## Thrasops

Provivs are great. As far as I am concerned the best brand of wooden vivaria in the UK. They are sturdy and reliable. Far better than the likes of Vivexotic.
I have a lot of second hand ones and have ordered some direct as well. As far as I am concerned, short of building your own, these are the best wooden vivs you will buy.
I have heard a lot of bad reviews concerning their wait times but in all honesty last time I ordered some I got them within two weeks.

They do one of roughly the dimensions you want:









150cm x 90cm x 60cm (60x36x24) Flat Packed Vivarium 5ft


150cm x 90cm x 60cm flat packed vivarium (Approx. 60x36x24 inch) 150cm wide 90cm high 60cm front to back 4 vents in the back




provivs.co.uk


----------



## Elly66

ian14 said:


> I've not used them, but generally most wooden vivs are the same. They are very easy to put together when bought flat packed.
> From their website, though, the largest they do is 4 feet.


They do do bigger ones 🙂


----------



## Elly66

Thrasops said:


> Provivs are great. As far as I am concerned the best brand of wooden vivaria in the UK. They are sturdy and reliable. Far better than the likes of Vivexotic.
> I have a lot of second hand ones and have ordered some direct as well. As far as I am concerned, short of building your own, these are the best wooden vivs you will buy.
> I have heard a lot of bad reviews concerning their wait times but in all honesty last time I ordered some I got them within two weeks.
> 
> They do one of roughly the dimensions you want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150cm x 90cm x 60cm (60x36x24) Flat Packed Vivarium 5ft
> 
> 
> 150cm x 90cm x 60cm flat packed vivarium (Approx. 60x36x24 inch) 150cm wide 90cm high 60cm front to back 4 vents in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> provivs.co.uk


Yes, I knew they did the big ones, just wanted some firsthand views on them. Sounds like they're good and looking like it may actually be cheaper to buy it this way, rather than build my own. Thanks for info 🙂


----------



## Craigk37

i personally wouldn't recommend them, i cant wait to replace mine. It developed an issue which the owner acknowledged, told me to see how it goes, it got a lot worse, he then stopped replying and eventually blocked me. Their customer service is honestly terrible.


----------



## Elly66

Craigk37 said:


> i personally wouldn't recommend them, i cant wait to replace mine. It developed an issue which the owner acknowledged, told me to see how it goes, it got a lot worse, he then stopped replying and eventually blocked me. Their customer service is honestly terrible.


Can I ask what the actual problem with the viv is please and how long you'd had the viv when it occurred?


----------



## Alibosk

I have a 5ft pvc from them and was/am very satisfied. There was no contact from purchase until 3 weeks later when I got an email saying it had been shipped which was slightly disconcerting. However when I had an issue with building it (me being stupid) I got a reply within a few hours explaining how to do it right. Would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Craigk37

Elly66 said:


> Can I ask what the actual problem with the viv is please and how long you'd had the viv when it occurred?


i had it for a month. The issue was i had 2 spots on the bottom of the viv that had raised like it had taken on moisture. The viv was fully sealed and when i sent pictures he said that is definitely not normal and the laminate looked ok so not sure how it had happened. As it was not too bad at this point i agreed to see how it went. Fast forward a few more months when i was cleaning the viv again the spots had got alot worse to where the laminate had completely failed and had come away. When i messaged again raising this issue i was ignored and then blocked.


----------



## Malc

I've never purchased a commercially made viv in all the years I've been keeping reptiles. I've always made my own. Granted these days there is less of a saving to be made compared to the flat packed options from companies like Pro-vivs, but then cost isn't everything. I enjoyed making the units I have, and find that side of the hobby just as much fun as keeping the snakes. However I can understand that not everyone has the ability to construct a large bank of enclosures, so have to rely on flat pack products. But by the posts above, it would seem you need to choose wisely as some have appalling standards of aftersales service.


----------



## Pirate7

I've used pro-vivs, they're great. Much better than the exo-terra ones I have.... I also use Southdown Aquatics, but that's mainly because they are in my local area. But I would buy Pro-Vivs vivs again.


----------



## Elly66

Malc said:


> I've never purchased a commercially made viv in all the years I've been keeping reptiles. I've always made my own. Granted these days there is less of a saving to be made compared to the flat packed options from companies like Pro-vivs, but then cost isn't everything. I enjoyed making the units I have, and find that side of the hobby just as much fun as keeping the snakes. However I can understand that not everyone has the ability to construct a large bank of enclosures, so have to rely on flat pack products. But by the posts above, it would seem you need to choose wisely as some have appalling standards of aftersales service.


I'm weighing up the pros and cons at the moment. If I was physically able to build it myself, the choice would be easy as I'dlove to utilise every inch of the desk. However, my hubby would have to build it and he already does so much because of mine and our 3 adult children's disabilities.


----------



## Elly66

Pirate7 said:


> I've used pro-vivs, they're great. Much better than the exo-terra ones I have.... I also use Southdown Aquatics, but that's mainly because they are in my local area. But I would buy Pro-Vivs vivs again.


I really wish I was in Southdown Aquatics delivery area, especially as they'll make the size you ask for and the vivs do look very good. Sadly, West Norfolk is a bit far from them 🙁


----------



## ian14

Elly66 said:


> I'm weighing up the pros and cons at the moment. If I was physically able to build it myself, the choice would be easy as I'dlove to utilise every inch of the desk. However, my hubby would have to build it and he already does so much because of mine and our 3 adult children's disabilities.


Flat packed vivs are easy to build. Literally, screwing a box together. It takes about 30 minutes if that. Have you got a neighbour/friend/relative you could ask to help?


----------



## Elly66

ian14 said:


> Flat packed vivs are easy to build. Literally, screwing a box together. It takes about 30 minutes if that. Have you got a neighbour/friend/relative you could ask to help?


It's more if I go for a complete self build that I worry about adding to hubby's load. Flat packed isn't such a worry. My want of a self build is more to make use of the whole surface are of the desk. The desk is a large, heavy duty one that has motorised raise and lower (great for me as a wheelie).


----------



## Pirate7

Elly66 said:


> I really wish I was in Southdown Aquatics delivery area, especially as they'll make the size you ask for and the vivs do look very good. Sadly, West Norfolk is a bit far from them 🙁


Ah that's a shame. They are great quality - I recently moved closer to them and I had the removal company put the viv back together and they did such a terrible job. Just need to take it apart and put it back together again. But still good quality vivs! Hopefully you'll be able to sort a viv build soon!  

I picked up a second hand PVC pro-cage im currently rennovating. Should be moving my Blandings Tree Snake into it soon.


----------



## Malc

Elly66 said:


> I really wish I was in Southdown Aquatics delivery area, especially as they'll make the size you ask for and the vivs do look very good. Sadly, West Norfolk is a bit far from them 🙁


Could you not contact a courier company to see if they would collect from Southdown Aquatics and deliver a suitable viv to your door. Granted it may be a little more expensive as its a one off, but is a doable option


----------



## Elly66

Malc said:


> Could you not contact a courier company to see if they would collect from Southdown Aquatics and deliver a suitable viv to your door. Granted it may be a little more expensive as its a one off, but is a doable option


Yes, I was thinking of doing just that. I'm going to contact Southdown Aquatics first and work from there.


----------



## NickN

My Pro-Viv 4x2x2 arrived yesterday, with cabinet. Can't complain, I would say the quality, style and assembly is really very similar to the Monkfields. Even easier to assemble, and the cabinet doors do have handles on which I prefer. Two grooves in the top of the back to run cables through before placing the top panel in place, and two offset vents in the back panel.
I think on balance of the three I now own I prefer the Viv-Exotic Viva+ - just because of the ease of getting wires and plugs in and out after it's built - but it does have the thinnest melamine too.


----------

